# ADA substrates?



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

if you have a 75gal tank and used ada substrate system what kind and how much did you use.
and was it worth it? did work as addvertised


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

If you do some research you will come to find that the ADA substrates receive high praise amongst the planted tank forums. 

That being said, the only thing stopping me from doing my 75G with aquasoil is the cost. 

The ADA shop says 4 of their 9L bags plus some powersand should do the trick for a 75.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

75gal is 120cm? I'm using about 4.5 9L bags and about 8L of Powersand.


----------



## CCRDIVER (Jul 17, 2007)

is the cloudy water issue with ada substrate that bad?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Not to me.. i have been using ADA all my life... yes.. the cost i always a matter( ADA doesn't come too cheap) The cloudy water issue is already resolved if you're talking about the Aquasoil Amazonia.. They have this new one Amazonia 2 which does not cloud the water as much as the first one does.. Here's a trick at initial set-up... the most common way to add water without getting the tank too murky/dirty is to add the water carefully by pouring it slowly over a rock... but here's my method.. take one of those plastic bags u usually get after purchasing fish... place it over the substrate... the slowly pour the water over it...... that works too


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Aquasoil will cloud the water less if it is not disturbed during filling. But it will yellow the water for weeks but it will clear up after a few water changes.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Aen said:


> Aquasoil will cloud the water less if it is not disturbed during filling. But it will yellow the water for weeks but it will clear up after a few water changes.


Purigen helps too!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

For those who still have gripes about the price of ADA, one needs to look no further than go check out its European and Japanese stores. We have it really good here in the States. One reason is the cost of living is significantly higher overseas, esp Europe and Japan(yes, the country where ADA originates). 

Do a simple currency conversion and you will know. We are really fortunate here in the States. 


Also, a bag of AS costs no more than a bag of Fluorite at your LFS. 

So to me it all comes down to preference, rather than pricing. They all work; just what you like and prefer to use.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

elaphe said:


> Purigen helps too!


Have not seen or used Purigen. Got pics?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

Purigen is made by Seachem. http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Purigen.html

Take care
Left C


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks! I've done some reading and it was mentioned Purigen could cause N deficiencies?


----------

